# most unusual thing I have ever seen



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Meet Quasimodo the German*Shepherd dog with a hunchback | Daily Mail Online


speechless 
yet the dog is so friendly and appears to be a sound dog 


I am going to forward this to a genetic specialist to see what he can find in the way of an explanation


dog deserves all the kindness in the world


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> Meet Quasimodo the German*Shepherd dog with a hunchback | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> speechless
> ...


Yes! Little Quasimodo! Isn't he a doll baby? I love that dog!

Chip posted on this a while back when he first came to rescue but the thread drew little interest.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

dog is a sweetheart 
see that it is from the UK
wonder if it is a genetic quirk from intensive inbreeding -- some sort of super extreme


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

A mixed breed with similar birth defects won the world's ugliest dog competition last year

World's Ugliest Dog has hunchback, but 'bubbly personality' - TODAY.com


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

carmspack said:


> dog is a sweetheart
> see that it is from the UK
> wonder if it is a genetic quirk from intensive inbreeding -- some sort of super extreme


The article is from a UK paper. The dog is actually in the US.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> A mixed breed with similar birth defects won the world's ugliest dog competition last year
> 
> World's Ugliest Dog has hunchback, but 'bubbly personality' - TODAY.com


I remember that. There is also an Akita just like this too.

If I am not mistaken, he was found as a stray with a collar that was embedded in his neck.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I remember that. There is also an Akita just like this too.


Yes! I remember seeing a pic of a prick eared whitish dog. That must be the one


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

His name is Pig.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> His name is Pig.
> 
> View attachment 368385


Yep . That's him!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

UK or USA or anywhere I still wonder if it is an effect from an accumulated error from inbreeding , which would at best of times be a roach 
The lines , the genetics are the same in this sub group of GSD 


who truly knows how unusual this is. There may have been others born over the years who were
quietly have been put down before any eyes could see them.
Years ago this is what happened to whites born to normal coloured GSD --- they never were -- they vanished .


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't know, I haven't followed up on him in a while, but I do know they were investing a lot of energy to investigate his condition.

I would never wish ill health on any animal, and I don't think anybody should strive to replicate this condition, but he still is stinkin' cute.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I follow Quasi. He is a beautiful, sweet dog. His eyes can melt your heart. He is good with other dogs, likes to play, etc. I think they said that there are only like 10 dogs ever with this condition. They do have to do some kind of operation on his private area because the position of his body causes an issue and maybe even some pain. He was with one foster family and due to how busy they were they placed him in another foster home where he is very happy. I almost think they might keep him, he is loved and spoiled.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh no -- have seen this commercial here and there 
Royal Canin is the product , petsmart is the shop, mini dachshund is the breed 


this is an abnormal spine -- the poor dog can not sit , and when he walks he looks
like a weasel or ferret on a lead .


nothing against the dog . it is clearly not his / her fault and deserves to squeeze out every
bit of all the good that is in life --- but ANYTHING that encourages this in breeding is wrong.


there are enough people who will see this poster-boy for the product and think it is the norm .
https://www.ispot.tv/ad/ATi4/petsmart-dachshund-lover-song-by-queen


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have seen Quasi before, and this is the first time I have seen the Akita.... As Carmen said (I think about the Dachshund), I don't begrudge any bit of happiness these dogs can squeeze out of their lives, and they deserve the very best... But my heart wrings when I see pictures/video of them... whatever monstrous breeding error brought this on, if, indeed that is the case, may it never happen again. :crying:

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Pig the Dog gets DNA tested and it reveals she's a mix of pit bull, chow chow, boxer | Daily Mail Online

This article mentions DNA info that reveals a mixed breed, but it doesn't mention any information, genetically, on her deformity.

Susan


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

DNA tests are only reliable to establish parentage. Manufacturers suggest they be used for entertainment purposes only when it comes to establishing breed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

those DNA breed tests are less than worthless -- 
I could take a stab at it and say , welsh springer spaniel and French bulldog mix .


common denominator -- no tails?


deliberate attempts to breed boxers with no to bob tails http://bobtailboxers.com/the-cross-corgi-ex-boxer\


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I hadn't seen this dog before. Honestly, seeing the pics and reading the article just makes me incredibly sad. Poor dog!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He seems to be extremely happy. I don't think its bred on purpose, it's just very rare. The vertabrae just didn't form correctly. It does not affect his life span at all. He just has to do some things a little different. I absolutely love him:wub:



Here he is with one of his best friends


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> He seems to be extremely happy. I don't think its bred on purpose, it's just very rare. The vertabrae just didn't form correctly. It does not affect his life span at all. He just has to do some things a little different. I absolutely love him:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with one of his best friends


Unfortunately they are both deformed. The difference is that the GSD is considered deformed, but many purposely bred breeds are as well but only it's called the breed standard. The GSD is not a sadder case than a Pekingese or an English Bulldog. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wolfy Dog I LIKE.


Agreed , pugs with eyes that pop out , dogs with nostrils behind eyeballs , Rhodesian ridgebacks (spinal problem) dogs that no longer can deliver pups naturally , basset hounds with deformed front legs , sharpie with excessive wrinkling etc etc all for the whims of a dog fancy need to be stopped .


Stop intentionally breeding deformities .


----------

